# Well, Why Not? Traditional Betta Drawings



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I've had a major lack of motivation to draw for several months now. I've tried commissions, too, but no one wants them, lol. So!
I'm just going to do free requests.

If you have a picture of a betta fish you'd like to have drawn for your avatar, profile pic, personal collection, etc., I'll gladly do it.

Sorry I don't have a sample... anyone mind being first up for that? >>


Also:
I can work from imagination, like for "dream bettas", but try to find a picture of a betta similar to the one you have in mind. It'd really help me out.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Ooooh! I have 4 bettas, a girl and 3 boys. I'd love my girl drawn, would you mind doing her?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Ooooh! I have 4 bettas, a girl and 3 boys. I'd love my girl drawn, would you mind doing her?


I'd love to! I remember seeing her picture somewhere on the site... Don't remember where. But she is adorable! And I love her color. I'll get to working on that right now.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I just took this pic of her this morning, and her colors are so spot on to it, I just loved the way it came out.  Thanks so much! She's my favorite betta now, she makes me so happy! I'd love a nice drawing of her.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I know I haven't gotten that picture up yet! D:
Scanner won't work... may have to re-draw your girl and turn this thread into digital drawings lol... Oh well.
Still drawing, though! 
Will have it up asap


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, aww, stupid scanner! And hey, whatever works for you!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

<< You know what my Cici looks like XP lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

lol, Meggy, yes I do. My little niece. x)

I'll get to drawing her as well

Also:
Finished (re)drawing Luna Lovegood, will color her and post soon!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Woohoo! Thanks a bunch, can't wait!  She's unusually spunky this morning... think she's a model now, I bet.  "Mom, gross! Don't you know I have a drawing of me done by someone else? I'm a model, I don't eat pellets!" LOL. Although she might not be such a brat...  Whee, can't wait!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry it took so long!
Here's Luna... I don't think I did her justice, but I did my best~











And now Cici!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

If you get bored, feel free to do one of my fish.  There's the one in my avatar (Robert) or if you feel like longer fins, a veiltail in my albums.

Nice work, by the way.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> If you get bored, feel free to do one of my fish.  There's the one in my avatar (Robert) or if you feel like longer fins, a veiltail in my albums.
> 
> Nice work, by the way.


Thanks~
I'm better at getting the colors and shapes right on paper. (These tablets... they have a mind of their own sometimes.)
But I do what I can... since my scanner died. |D

I'll probably draw one of your Veiltail, if you don't mind. Flowy fins are fun to draw, lol


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

That's fine, I understand, that's why I offered him. xD Plakats are really cute, but flowing fins are so much fun!!

I never really got used to my tablet. :c I guess I'm doomed to paper and pencil for a while longer. What kind of tablet do you have?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, Luna is gorgeous! She did her happy dance, showed her on my puter...  It looks good! I wish I'd given you a better pic of her marbling, she's got loads! But I love it, the color is her gorgeous silvery blue/pink/purple.  Thanks so much, worth the wait! 
Just out of curiosity, what do you think her tail type is?  Her fins always seem bigger than the petstore veiltails, even when their fins are out...?


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> That's fine, I understand, that's why I offered him. xD Plakats are really cute, but flowing fins are so much fun!!
> 
> I never really got used to my tablet. :c I guess I'm doomed to paper and pencil for a while longer. What kind of tablet do you have?


Im not the OP, but I have a Bamboo Tablet. Don't use it much but I totally recommend it or any of their tablets


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

bamsuddenimpact said:


> Im not the OP, but I have a Bamboo Tablet. Don't use it much but I totally recommend it or any of their tablets



I'm using my fiance's Bamboo tablet... I think I installed it wrong, honestly, but I can't find the CD for it. xD
I'd definitely recommend it over others, though... I've had a few, and I really like it better.... And whatever you do... do not ever. Ever. Get a Genius tablet.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

(Sorry for the double post xP )



FuulieQ said:


> That's fine, I understand, that's why I offered him. xD Plakats are really cute, but flowing fins are so much fun!!
> 
> I never really got used to my tablet. :c I guess I'm doomed to paper and pencil for a while longer. What kind of tablet do you have?


I have a Bamboo Touch tablet... not using that yet because I'm not sure I'll like the touch part of it. (Got it as a Christmas gift... |D )
So (as said in my previous post), I'm using a Bamboo Fun tablet. Which... it is fun. xD'
Better than my old-and-poopish Genius tablet.
>>


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

NO FAIR! ;_; I want a Bamboo....

My tablet is so old that the plastic has turned yellow. :l It's a Wacom something or the other. And it's tiny.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> NO FAIR! ;_; I want a Bamboo....
> 
> My tablet is so old that the plastic has turned yellow. :l It's a Wacom something or the other. And it's tiny.


I heard that a Wacom tablet isn't bad... actually, i think Wacom makes the Bamboo tablets, lol.
And that's also part of the reason I'm not using my Christmas gift and am sticking to my fiance's tablet... because my newer tablet is so small....
Why is the box so big with such a tiny tablet inside? D:

---------

Also, *Update*:
I'll be unplugged for a week. (Meaning... until the 18th, and my laptop will stay off til then.)
I'll print off some pictures of your bettas and draw them on paper... hopefully with my scanner working again by the time I'm back.

Really, I just need to spend time out of my room and doing stuff. It's seventy-something outside and I'm still ridden with cabin fever. Maybe the sun will perk me up and I'd draw a lot more/faster. |D

So until then, feel free to post more bettas for me to draw when I get back, or just post about tablets, lol.

Love you all, and see you soon!
-Blakbird


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> I heard that a Wacom tablet isn't bad... actually, i think Wacom makes the Bamboo tablets, lol.
> And that's also part of the reason I'm not using my Christmas gift and am sticking to my fiance's tablet... because my newer tablet is so small....
> Why is the box so big with such a tiny tablet inside? D:


My tablet is a Bamboo _made_ by Wacom  Its really good, and mines starting to show its age, it works like I just bought it, the pen is durable for all kinds of drawing, and though the pad is scratched up where the pen rubs, its still nice.

You wouldn't think I had mine for 2 years! XD (course, I treat it with the best of care, if I know I'm not going to use it for awhile I box it up in its original packing >_> Yeah, I kept the box....)


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh. Right. :l

Well, mine's a Wacom but not a Bamboo, and it's like five bajillion years old. xD It's got a pretty bad lag on it.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

wacom is bamboo, bamboo is just a subsection


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

bamsuddenimpact said:


> wacom is bamboo, bamboo is just a subsection


Yeah, I derp'd. >..>U


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Wanna do my new guy? Sorry no wavy fins :/

http://m.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5515860607/sizes/m/

I wonder if the pic worked... I'm on my iPhone lol. (edit: they didn't, so here's a link)

OR you can do this guy! One of the 4 I have from Karen (arriving on Wed)!

http://m.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5519201848/sizes/m/


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Up for doing my most likely future betta?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

If you have time, would you like to do my girl Sora? She passed away last month.
She's the blue one.


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

I know that you're still on your break, but when you come back, could you draw my new double-tail, Aquino? I'll gladly wait. ;-)


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

If you have the time, could you draw Churro? 








thank you ♥


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh hi, I'm back-- wow, I got a lot of requests. xD

I still can't get my scanner to work, but I can get the ones I did finish digitally drawn pretty fast, as well as the others. They will be posted soon. 

Sooo many pretty bettas~


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry sorry... I hate uploading things late. I've got quite a few to give out. Here's FuulieQ's veiltail! Had fun with his fins.~










I wish I could get that light blue sheen on his body that I saw in one picture. But I've not really been drawing bettas that long. xD


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

And monroe0704's new betta... I had to do this one because I adore transparent fins <3
(Actually, I found my dream betta, he's completely transparent... I hope he gets to me safe and alive!)


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

will you draw Rainbow??


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

off topic by Yoshes mom hes adorable! these fish are so pretty but yoshe is rainbow a rainbow dal Ive not seen one before lol


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

here is a much better picture of him i just snapped on accident :-D


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

oh oh oh i just wannas stroke his fins xD


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

These are mine...Idk if youre still open, but I can draw yours if ya want


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> And monroe0704's new betta... I had to do this one because I adore transparent fins <3
> (Actually, I found my dream betta, he's completely transparent... I hope he gets to me safe and alive!)


Ah! What a pleasant surprise )) he looks great! Thanks


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

@monroe, You're very welcome! 

@Everyone else, I finally got a day off from work. I'll have a spree of drawings up today. xD


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Im SOOOOO excited to see what you do with rainbow!! I have a male Delta marble with transparent fin tips if you want another trasparent fish to draw ;-)


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Sorry sorry... I hate uploading things late. I've got quite a few to give out. Here's FuulieQ's veiltail! Had fun with his fins.~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, it's great!!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm glad those of you who got yours already like them. I'm slowly getting better, too... We'll see where I get at the end of tonight's session.~

First two of the night:

Laughing's Hopefully-Future-Betta:









Sora for Metalbetta (she's so pretty, I wish I did her a bit more justice):










More to come~
You can probably see where I'm doing things a little differently, too.

And LN93, I know I skipped Cici... I haven't gone to get that reference photo yet. >>


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... LOL, I just realized that I forgot the gold and black betta's hand-fins... |D


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

waiting and watching hopping from foot to foot


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Hehehe... soon~


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

** squirms **


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Sora was one of the prettiest females I've ever seen. Too bad she had to pass on so soon. I love the pic you did of her! Thank you


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

WHERES MINE!!!! i cant wait ahhhhhhh


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

@Yoshe, LOL, I am SO SORRY!
I couldn't get the coloring done on the three I had next. I'm working on it right now, and I should be done within an hour.

@Metal, I'm glad you like it. She was gorgeous.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

* face pressed to the screen * ...blink...blink


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

lololol...

YoshesMom has been waiting so eagerly, I have to post this _Right-Now.

_Sooo many layers in photoshop... but there are a lot of colors in a Rainbow~










Even added a bit of a background. Something new... and I'll likely add a few more details the more drawings I do~


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Just wanted to make sure but there's two that were requested before Yoshesmom, Omboc's and mine... So I just wanna check and make sure that you didn't overlook them! thanks [:


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Two...?
I know there's LN93's Cici (need to find that picture I was given, 'cause it was a good picture)

But... *looks for the other* >>

Edit:
I don't see another request before yours. (Besides the one I need to do of Cici.)
If I'm that blind, screenshot it and circle it. xD Or something... lol
Editedit:
I know monroe had another betta I could draw... (and I might 8D) ...but other than that... >>?


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Well the requests went : laughing, metalbetta, omboc, me, Yoshesmom... I think?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... *facepalm* I did it backwards... |D Shoot.
I'm still working on the other ones. =D

Thanks, though~


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

That's alright, it happens [; 
and don't worry about it, you don't need to feel that rushed to complete mine, I actually might not have internet next week so no need to stress out over it.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Omg!! It's beautiful!! Do i have permission to print?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

You are definitely improving your skills  They're all looking so great! I still love mine btw lol


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I know you like flowy fins and Robert's a bit stumpy, but Freed's turned out so well... if you have time.... could you do him? I might draw something for you in return. ;u;


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

To Yoshe & anyone else: You have my permission to use the artwork for printing, showing off, etc. (They are gifts to you, anyway.) Just as long as you don't claim you drew it... bad idea, anyway. xD

@FuulieQ, flowy fins are fun, but I love doing other kinds, too. Diversity is the spice of... art. lol
I'll get started on Robert right after I get the other two done.
And I'd love something done, too... <D
Of... Uncle, maybe? (Since he's not been shown off as much as Jade~)
His pictures are here: http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/djblakbird/Siamese%20Fighting%20Fish/Uncle/


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry I've not posted any of the new pictures!
Honestly I've been eagerly, anxiously awaiting the arrival of Revenant. Alive and well, fresh from Thailand! =D
And to celebrate getting my dream betta fish, I'm working like crazy on the rest of the requests and posting them here asap, no later than 11:59:59 pm PST today. 

WOOHOO!~ <3


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I know I haven't been keeping up with this thread. D:
Bad me. And I have all the time in the world now, too. xP

I did get all the requests finished today, though. If I missed anyone, PLEASE let me know! D8
I don't wanna leave anyone out.

So here's Omboc's Aquino:









Akjadestar's Churro! (yes, I have to put that exclamation mark there, it just seems fitting for such a vibrantly coloured betta. xD):









Pew^3's Basch (may he sleep peacefully <3) and Allejandro:

















FuulieQ's Robert:











Hope you all like them! :'D
And SO SORRY it took me this long! DX
All I really had to do was coloring, though, sooo... >>

And remember, the better the reference picture, the better the colours~ 
I'll be happy to redo anyone's betta if they get a better picture.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Also:

For those of you whose bettas I've already drawn, the links are broken. Here's the link to the photobucket album I'm keeping them on, and they'll stay there 

http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/djblakbird/Siamese%20Fighting%20Fish/Artwork/


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you so much! Little Aquino looks great


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

fkajshdflkashdfkjasdlhfajk ALLLLLEEEE!!!!! xD <3 <3 B'awwwww <3 Thankies, I love them both!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

You....forgot me. lol...But thats okay.

Love all the fishies! <3


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

@Omboc, You're welcome! I know the colors are probably darker than they really are, but I wasn't sure how much to brighten it. |D;

@PewPewPew, xDD I'm so glad you like 'em. 
I also do random backgrounds for each fish... funny how your Dal' got a spotted one. 8)

@LN93, 
NO I DIDN'T D8
I has yours right
_here

_

...



On photoshop. >>


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

:B...I see what you did there.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

>> 
Did where? What in the world are you talking about.

<<


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... No really. xD;


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Its what you say when someone does something punny or lulzy, silly 

I see what you did there!...putting spots with spots....LULZ.

X3 Silly.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... OH.
I half thought you were referring to the spots... but then I thought about that "Pew^3" thing I put up ther' |D


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you so much! I love the drawing, I'll put it up on my fridge ♥


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Hehehe... cool. x)
I'm glad you like it, Akjadestar!


----------

